# Looking for these particular INW tobacco flavors



## stevie g (21/11/17)

looked at all the popular sites and cannot find these flavour concentrates, does anyone know where I can source them locally?.

- INW classic for pipe black
- INW classic for pipe gold


----------



## Andre (21/11/17)

stevie g said:


> looked at all the popular sites and cannot find these flavour concentrates, does anyone know where I can source them locally?.
> 
> - INW classic for pipe black
> - INW classic for pipe gold


I think this one is the classic for pipe black. Have not seen the gold one around locally.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (21/11/17)

Thanks @Andre, still hoping a single vendor has both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

